# TT on Flakes and air



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Josh from Gengstout sent us some new pics of his TT on our 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes:

*Edit: These pics are also in Josh's thread :beer:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the support Brad. Can't wait to catch up with you guys this year!!
:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

GoshGengstout said:


> Thanks for the support Brad. Can't wait to catch up with you guys this year!!
> :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


Right back atcha dude :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn. Just noticed you had these pics up already in your thread. Actually, I just noticed you even had a thread 

With my own TT still not done with the engine swap I've been out of the loop in here. Obviously :laugh:


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

*nice*

love the look without the rear spoiler...how much body work is involved to remove it? 

is the car on coilovers or badded?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

studlee said:


> love the look without the rear spoiler...how much body work is involved to remove it?
> 
> is the car on coilovers or badded?


As per the thread title, it's on air, aka bagged.


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

those RML's are sex on that TT, with the bagged setup too


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good. Were you able to keep the sway bars?


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Ditched the sway bar, havent seen or felt any adverse effects at all. 

The rear wing removal required body work, there were two screws and some serious glue underneath. it wasn't to extensive of body work though, most shops can handle it.

And i'm on Bagyard bombers. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

GoshGengstout said:


> Ditched the sway bar, havent seen or felt any adverse effects at all.
> 
> The rear wing removal required body work, there were two screws and some serious glue underneath. it wasn't to extensive of body work though, most shops can handle it.
> 
> ...


So the front doesnt squat on you when taking an off ramp at high speeds? Thats what i would be afraid of. Looks cool though.


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

idwurks said:


> As per the thread title, it's on air, aka bagged.


thanks for not making fun of my spelling...i don't know why i spelled badded instead of bagged.

i read his build thread right after i posted my question.


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

GoshGengstout said:


> Ditched the sway bar, havent seen or felt any adverse effects at all.
> 
> The rear wing removal required body work, there were two screws and some serious glue underneath. it wasn't to extensive of body work though, most shops can handle it.
> 
> ...



i have a good buddy who does body work...i'm thinking about re-spraying my front bumper...this might be a good time to remove the spoiler. =)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> So the front doesnt squat on you when taking an off ramp at high speeds? Thats what i would be afraid of. Looks cool though.


Lol onramps at high speed in bagged Tt


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

like them!
sick!!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

El oh vee e it !!!!!!
Do u have info or a build thread ? I know the fronts of a quattro is basic but I'd love to see what you did in the rear for the air setup...


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

wow... I saw those flakes on your site and thought they were dope.

So sick.... :thumbup::thumbup:

Ya lets get some more on that airbag setup.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

The Rears were suppeerrrrr easy, I was concerned myself reached out to a fellow member (SoloGli)
He gave me a bit of background on it and we attacked it with no issues at all.

The Bagyard setup is truly flawless, No cutting required, Basically removed the stock spring and the rubber mounts on the control arm and there designed to pop right in, I thought we were going to have to drill a hole into the control arm but there was already one there that the threaded rod fit in properly. Truly minimal and easy to do. 

The fronts were also a breeze, popped them in and then a few days later notched my frame and removed the sway bar. Fender liners are all still in. 

As far as high speed exiting and entering..... I save that for off the streets hahaha but no really I've not noticed any diff in the way the car drives, no squats or anything. But do keep in mind I'm not really time trialing my way to work. I get on the car a bit at times but really dont push it through corners by any means.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

GoshGengstout said:


> As far as high speed exiting and entering..... I save that for off the streets hahaha but no really I've not noticed any diff in the way the car drives, no squats or anything. But do keep in mind I'm not really time trialing my way to work. I get on the car a bit at times but really dont push it through corners by any means.


Ok thats what i was wondering. Im no speedracer eithier, but i like to give it the business in the corners on occasion.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow really? Thanks...bagyard calls it a tt set up ? R32? Fronts u did bagyards as well? What size tank and compressor? I guess u removed sway and notched to go a little lower? Is your set up complete ? Pics of trunk or wherever yo have it all mounted up?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No spoiler and bags....schweet:heart:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

The drivetrain on the TT and R32 are i'm pretty sure exact so yes the same setup applies for both.


As for the management, I will take some pics when I redo it all next weekend. As of right now I'm using two 380 Compressors and a 5 gallon tank. My new setup is going to be two viair 444's with a new aluminum 5 gallon tank with the ports in different locations. I currently have my stuff hardlines but decided to change it all drastically and hide pretty much everything.

I'l be sure to shoot the car in it's entirety when it is all done.

But as a referance I love the Bagyard setup. Install went easy and They go plenty low enough for all my different wheel setups.
:thumbup:


----------

